# best glaze



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

I am coming to the end of my megs no7 glaze, just wanted to know what peoples favourite glaze is at the moment for fresh paint?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Megs #7 or Chemical Guys PG Glaze.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Lusso creme/raceglaze pink cleanser/blackfire ep.
all are the best cleanser/glaze there is.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Blackfire gep.


----------



## Byktor (Dec 7, 2007)

I love EZ Cream Glaze with Acrylic Shine II


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Byktor said:


> I love EZ Cream Glaze with Acrylic Shine II


+1 on that one too. :thumb:


----------



## Evomike (Dec 22, 2010)

EZ Creme Glaze for me too


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

The OP states fresh paint,i would stick with Megs 7,81,3,or 5.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm loving Prima Amigo at the moment but have some CG Glossworkz glaze to try over the next few days.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

I tried the glossworkz last weekend not a patch on blackhole in my opinion. Cant comment on any others as only tied those two. Blackhole left a much crisper shine filled minor swirls much better but my car is flat black.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

CG Ez Creme for me as well.


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

This is getting interesting CG looks likes it winning!


----------



## GSchneider (Jul 11, 2011)

Depends on the finish of the car:

No Filling required - EZ-Creme Glaze Acrylic shine II

Filling required - Poorboy's BlackHole or White Diamond


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Be careful of "glazes" that contain acryllic sealant content or similar on fresh paint - if it needs time to breathe immediately after getting it back from the bodyshop, I wouldn't recommend using a glaze with a sealant content.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Be careful of "glazes" that contain acryllic sealant content or similar on fresh paint - if it needs time to breathe immediately after getting it back from the bodyshop, I wouldn't recommend using a glaze with a sealant content.


Does black hole have sealant in it? I'll have to have my front bumper resprayed soon and i'm wondering if something in my armour is suitable for give the fresh paint some protection.

[OT]Have read somewhere that C2 is safe for fresh paint, is it true?[/OT]


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Not sure about Black Hole, but EZ Creme I believe contains a sealant element to it.


----------



## GSchneider (Jul 11, 2011)

ooo I didn't know that Dave gonna add that to my ever expanding Word document of detailing knowledge lol


----------



## kaiss3 (Mar 14, 2011)

EZ Creme for me too!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

+1 on the Poorboys White Diamond :thumb:
Great on silver!


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

kaiss3 said:


> EZ Creme for me too!


In my limited experience the best product I've used.....


----------



## Normg002 (Aug 18, 2010)

Fk 300 Hand Glaze for me


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

CG EZ Glaze for me too.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like Megs #7.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Black Hole every time for me. But like others the car is flat black..


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Ross said:


> I really like Megs #7.


On solid dark colours, I've not personally tried anything better than this in my eyes


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> On solid dark colours, I've not personally tried anything better than this in my eyes


It looks stunning under my Glasur:thumb:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

ercapoccia said:


> Does black hole have sealant in it? I'll have to have my front bumper resprayed soon and i'm wondering if something in my armour is suitable for give the fresh paint some protection.
> 
> [OT]Have read somewhere that C2 is safe for fresh paint, is it true?[/OT]


Black hole is polymer based,no acrylic,but it will seal and interrupt the outgassing process.If you want to give a little protection to fresh paint,you can use Megs 80 as it contains a fresh paint safe polymer.It isn't going to protect like a wax,but it's better than nothing.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Can recommend Clearkote Yellow Moose Wax. Looks great on dark and metallic finishes.

Don't be fooled by the name of the product. It is a glaze and contains no abrasives or sealant/wax. 

Use by hand or machine, which ever suits.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Can recommend Clearkote Yellow Moose Wax. Looks great on dark and metallic finishes.
> 
> Don't be fooled by the name of the product. It is a glaze and contains no abrasives or sealant/wax.
> 
> Use by hand or machine, which ever suits.


second that and if wanted can use clearkote red moose glaze before hand for a stunning finish


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks to everyone! its given me something to think about over the weekend, i think i try the 2 CG and see what one i like best. thanks again!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Megs #7, clearkote rmg, prima amigo for me! 

Blackhole/ez creme good if you like blingy sealant look.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Dave KG said:


> On solid dark colours, I've not personally tried anything better than this in my eyes


Does Megs 7 have good filling ability?


----------



## sebna (Aug 30, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Megs #7, clearkote rmg, prima amigo for me!
> 
> Blackhole/ez creme good if you like blingy sealant look.


Damn, I have dark blue metalic paint and I really like deep look not glossy sealant like (I just ordered EZ Cream).

What would you suggest to enhance deepness / wetness not the glossiness of sealants?

I can still cancel my order and get something else ... 

Thanks,
seb


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Recently I have tried NXT2.0 by rotary on lowest speed 700-900 rpm , NXT2.0 fills light swirls and gives very deep wet warm shine . after prep stages my favorite glaze is LPL. on fresh paint I use Farecla hand or machine glaze .







.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Ez glaze all the way .


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

the_jj said:


> I am coming to the end of my megs no7 glaze, just wanted to know what peoples favourite glaze is at the moment for fresh paint?


Looks like many people are not reading,or understanding the OP question with regard to their recommendations.


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

For fresh paint I'd give #7 ago, I use it on my dark grey on it comes up a treat :thumb:

waxy, I hear you dude :lol: the clues in the fresh paint bit :thumb:


----------

